# Stainless Steel Screws



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy!

I've heard of others replacing all their exterior screws with stainless steel screws to avoid the rusting common to regular painted screws. I have just three questions...

1. How many would I need for my 25RSS?

2. What size of screw(s) do I need to use?

3. What are the common locations that have screws that can be replaced? It's dark outside now and I can't see...









I did a search on the forums and came up with zilch, so I thought I'd ask!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Good questions and I can't wait for an answer. We have been thinking of doing the same thing
Darlene


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

My camper is going on 4 years old. No rust at all from any screw. In fact the only screws I can think of are around the wheel skirting and on the cable tv connection. Rust if they will rust won't stick to the fiberglass. Just regular maintenance, washing about once a month with RV soap with wax is all I do and it still looks brand new. Maybe I'll sweat this spring and do a real wax job.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> My camper is going on 4 years old. No rust at all from any screw. In fact the only screws I can think of are around the wheel skirting and on the cable tv connection. Rust if they will rust won't stick to the fiberglass. Just regular maintenance, washing about once a month with RV soap with wax is all I do and it still looks brand new. Maybe I'll sweat this spring and do a real wax job.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Bill.


Mine is an 04' and I only had one start to rust. Clean it with the dremel soft brush...then applied a layer of silicon. No longer a problem.


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi









I began replacing all the painted screws in my 2003 25RSS with stainless last fall.

A long job to say the least.

I bought a bag of 1000 on ebay for around 25 bucks, but they are the square drive design.

You need a #2 square driver to install them.

Almost every one is showing rust, and being in the autobody business, I hate rust







so I decided to replace all the ones I can.

Just don't overtighten the ones on the fender skirts,some of ours are already starting to crack slightly from the original screws.

I put sealant on each new one as I put it in, and then sealed the cracks with it also.

It goes on white,but drys clear.

The screws I got are # 8 and 1" long.

They may not be as long as some of the ones you take out so don't try to replace them all with the 1" .

The xtras I can use at my shop.

I only got half done on the one side so far (waiting for warmer weather)

I hope this helps.

Russ


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Why wouldn't they just use stainless screws to begin with?









I noticed today that all of the screws on the left side (which is the shady side) are all rusted.

I guess I'll try to clean and coat them before I attempt to replace them all.

I have a mind to put in a warranty claim...


----------

